# Getting ready for 8th grade!



## Mercedes (Jul 26, 2014)

I can't wait for school!!!!!! I am so pumped!  But I have no idea when I go back .-. I am  ready for hw and ready for 8th grade! Plus I get to die my hair rainbow colors {pastel} in spring, I am done with hot weather and done with summer, I wanna take test all day, I want to go have fun in 8th grade cuz life's a bore! I can't wait oh I can't wait! To sit in a cold classroom all day I can't wait to go home, 


[COLOR="#rhodo00"]Anyways! Care to help me pick out a list of things I should get?? This is all I have so far.

My backpack, {got it last night}


Spoiler











My matching lunch box {got that last night 2}


Spoiler










 3 out of 4 comp books.


Spoiler










And these lunch containers for my lunch box. 


Spoiler










What else should I get?  

[/COLOR]
​


----------



## Mariah (Jul 26, 2014)

That is the ugliest backpack I have ever seen. Do *not* dye your hair rainbow. It may look cool on someone else, but it will not look cool on you. That's a common mistake people make when dying their hair. You still bring a lunchbox to school? At mine, everyone was buying their lunch by sixth grade.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 26, 2014)

Mariah said:


> That is the ugliest backpack I have ever seen. Do *not* dye your hair rainbow. It may look cool on someone else, but it will not look cool on you. That's a common mistake people make when dying their hair. You still bring a lunchbox to school? At mine, everyone was buying their lunch by sixth grade.



Oh, stop. If you wanna dye your hair like a rainbow, do it! If you wanna bring a lunchbox, bring a lunchbox! You can't let people discourage you like that.


----------



## Beary (Jul 26, 2014)

Mariah said:


> That is the ugliest backpack I have ever seen. Do *not* dye your hair rainbow. It may look cool on someone else, but it will not look cool on you. That's a common mistake people make when dying their hair. You still bring a lunchbox to school? At mine, everyone was buying their lunch by sixth grade.



Okayyyy, that was rude.

Anyways, Luckypinch, I think you should buy a pencil case and some mechanical pencils, plus pens and highlighters and eraser. I'm going into the 8th grade as well.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 26, 2014)

Bowie said:


> Oh, stop. If you wanna dye your hair like a rainbow, do it! If you wanna bring a lunchbox, bring a lunchbox! You can't let people discourage you like that.



your right. everyone likes different things. Mariah might think that backpack is ugly but some people think it's not ugly. You should buy some pencils and pens.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 26, 2014)

Bowie said:


> Oh, stop. If you wanna dye your hair like a rainbow, do it! If you wanna bring a lunchbox, bring a lunchbox! You can't let people discourage you like that.



I'm not saying she shouldn't bring a lunch box, I'm all for using less packaging and stuff. I'm just saying it's unusual. 9/10 times someone dyes their hair rainbow, it looks awful.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 26, 2014)

Mariah said:


> That is the ugliest backpack I have ever seen. Do *not* dye your hair rainbow. It may look cool on someone else, but it will not look cool on you. That's a common mistake people make when dying their hair. You still bring a lunchbox to school? At mine, everyone was buying their lunch by sixth grade.



I love my backpack. I don't care if you hate it. I have dyed my hair before,  and I bring lunch because my schools food is horrible.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> Okayyyy, that was rude.
> 
> Anyways, Luckypinch, I think you should buy a pencil case and some mechanical pencils, plus pens and highlighters and eraser. I'm going into the 8th grade as well.



Ok I am adding it to my list.


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 26, 2014)

Mariah said:


> That is the ugliest backpack I have ever seen. Do *not* dye your hair rainbow. It may look cool on someone else, but it will not look cool on you. That's a common mistake people make when dying their hair. You still bring a lunchbox to school? *At mine, everyone was buying their lunch by sixth grade.*


Maybe some people like to eat healthy instead of wasting their money on garbage food 5 days a week like a sheep?



Mariah said:


> 9/10 times someone dyes their hair rainbow, it looks awful.



More like 99/100 times. Just dye it a natural colour.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 26, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I'm not saying she shouldn't bring a lunch box, I'm all for using less packaging and stuff. I'm just saying it's unusual. 9/10 times someone dyes their hair rainbow, it looks awful.



Fitting in is for losers. Be the brightest star you see in the sky.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 26, 2014)

Mr. L said:


> Maybe some people like to eat healthy instead of wasting their money on garbage food 5 days a week like a sheep?



She never said she ate healthily.


----------



## unravel (Jul 26, 2014)

I was about to give comments about stuff but I rather not because people would it I'm bullying a 13 year old girl. Can't wait for more drama and  Didnt know you love school that much.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 26, 2014)

Mariah said:


> She never said she ate healthily.



well people can bring their own lunch.


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 26, 2014)

Mariah said:


> She never said she ate healthily.


If you pack your own lunch it will almost always be healthier than the crap they sell at schools.


----------



## unravel (Jul 26, 2014)

keep it civil guys or I will ask the mods to close the thread


----------



## Mariah (Jul 26, 2014)

Mr. L said:


> If you pack your own lunch it will almost always be healthier than the crap they sell at schools.



Not really. Of course it's probably better than if you would buy cheeseburgers and pizza every day but at my school they sell fruit and salad and whatnot.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 26, 2014)

Mr. L said:


> If you pack your own lunch it will almost always be healthier than the crap they sell at schools.



One time I was eating a hot dog and it was green in the middle ;-;


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm going to be honest here and just say that I don't think it's a good idea to dye your hair rainbow. I'm going to 8th as well, and I personally think that you will likely be made fun of if you do that. I am not being a hater.

As for the lunchbox and backpack, it's okay, but in all honesty it's going to be sitting in a locker for the better part of the day (at least at my school), so unless you do something really crazy, I doubt you have to worry much about how it looks.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 26, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> keep it civil guys or I will ask the mods to close the thread



I was just asking for advice ;;
Then Mariah comes along and starts crap.


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 26, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I can't wait for school!!!!!! I am so pumped!  But I have no idea when I go back .-. I am ready 4 the drama ready for hw and ready for 8th grade! Plus I get to die my hair rainbow colors {pastel} in spring, I am done with hot weather and done with summer, I wanna take test all day, I want to go have fun in 8th grade cuz life's a bore! I can't wait oh I can't wait! To sit in a cold classroom all day I can't wait to go home,
> 
> 
> [COLOR="#rhodo00"]Anyways! Care to help me pick out a list of things I should get?? This is all I have so far.
> ...


Hey, im going into 8th grade too!


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 26, 2014)

don't start a fight guys. i will report it so mods can close this thread


----------



## unravel (Jul 26, 2014)

Going to be serious here don't dye your hair rainbow pls they might make fun of you
source: common sense.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 26, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> I'm going to be honest here and just say that I don't think it's a good idea to dye your hair rainbow. I'm going to 8th as well, and I personally think that you will likely be made fun of if you do that. I am not being a hater.
> 
> As for the lunchbox and backpack, it's okay, but in all honesty it's going to be sitting in a locker for the better part of the day (at least at my school), so unless you do something really crazy, I doubt you have to worry much about how it looks.



Were I live, it's cool to die your hair so I am not really worried about that, and yeah I know,


----------



## f11 (Jul 26, 2014)

Js saying but I don't think should be "waiting for the drama" And I kinda agree with Mariah tbh.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 26, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I was just asking for advice ;;
> Then Mariah comes along and starts crap.



You should be proud. You're one of few people who has started a thread that got closed over something Mariah said. Or, at least, I think it's gonna end up being closed.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 26, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Going to be serious here don't dye your hair rainbow pls they might make fun of you
> source: common sense.



I have dyed it before


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 26, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Not really. Of course it's probably better than if you would buy cheeseburgers and pizza every day but at my school they sell fruit and salad and whatnot.


Fruits and salad? It's quite unusual they would be selling that at a school cafateria these days. Ours has 90% unhealthy food and some that are okay.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 26, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Were I live, it's cool to die your hair so I am not really worried about that, and yeah I know,



But is it cool to dye your hair rainbow? It's going to fade and look like **** unless you redye it every week.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't see what the big deal is over carrying a lunchbox or a bag, plenty of people in my high school did as well. When you have horrible mold-covered hot lunches sold to you in the cafeteria and rotten fruit, bagged lunches seem a lot more appetizing. 

Anyways, good luck to you in school. I personally wouldn't dye my hair a bunch of crazy colors, but kudos to you for not being shy and doing what makes you happy.


----------



## Beary (Jul 26, 2014)

OKAY
People can dye their hair if they want, if they look silly, it's their own fault. FFS, I'm getting blue streaks in my hair!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 26, 2014)

Dye your hair rainbow. You said you've done it before so you must like the results. Just don't ask to dye it back to it's original color right away.

Your backpack is really awesome and so is your lunchbox. But you are forgetting the pencils and pens and probably a good quality folder too. You definitely needs pens and pencils, so go out and buy them. Get a mechanical pencil though, cause they are better.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 26, 2014)

Mariah said:


> But is it cool to dye your hair rainbow? It's going to fade and look like **** unless you redye it every week.



And I do get it re-dyed every week. 
For ur info.. <_<


----------



## Mariah (Jul 26, 2014)

Mr. L said:


> Fruits and salad? It's quite unusual they would be selling that at a school cafateria these days. Ours has 90% unhealthy food and some that are okay.



We even had a healthy snack vending machine.


----------



## Jawile (Jul 26, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> Dye your hair rainbow. You said you've done it before so you must like the results. Just don't ask to dye it back to it's original color right away.
> 
> Your backpack is really awesome and so is your lunchbox. But you are forgetting the pencils and pens and probably a good quality folder too. You definitely needs pens and pencils, so go out and buy them. Get a mechanical pencil though, cause they are better.



regular pencils > mechanical pencils


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 26, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> Dye your hair rainbow. You said you've done it before so you must like the results. Just don't ask to dye it back to it's original color right away.
> 
> Your backpack is really awesome and so is your lunchbox. But you are forgetting the pencils and pens and probably a good quality folder too. You definitely needs pens and pencils, so go out and buy them. Get a mechanical pencil though, cause they are better.



Aw thank you! Yeah adding them to my list of stuff.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Were I live, it's cool to die your hair so I am not really worried about that, and yeah I know,



I'm not sure about what the latest trend in my school is, but I'm almost certain that you are going to attract a lot of hateful comments, even if it is just a trend. If you're dying your hair I'd pick a different color, at the very least.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 26, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> I don't see what the big deal is over carrying a lunchbox or a bag, plenty of people in my high school did as well. When you have horrible mold-covered hot lunches sold to you in the cafeteria and rotten fruit, bagged lunches seem a lot more appetizing.



That certainly wasn't the case at my school. Everything was fresh.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 26, 2014)

Mariah said:


> We even had a healthy snack vending machine.



My school does not have that, they just give us pizza and hotdogs..


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 26, 2014)

I'll agree that dying your hair bright/unnatural colours just looks terrible and seems like you're looking for attention.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 26, 2014)

Jawile said:


> regular pencils > mechanical pencils



Pens> regular pencils


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 26, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> I'm not sure about what the latest trend in my school is, but I'm almost certain that you are going to attract a lot of hateful comments, even if it is just a trend. If you're dying your hair I'd pick a different color, at the very least.



It's not like I am dieing my whole head, just lots of streaks of different colors,


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 26, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> I'm going to be honest here and just say that I don't think it's a good idea to dye your hair rainbow. I'm going to 8th as well, and I personally think that you will likely be made fun of if you do that.





ITookYourWaffles said:


> Going to be serious here don't dye your hair rainbow pls they might make fun of you
> source: common sense.



Don't listen to these people. People make fun of others for any reason because that's just what people do and it's annoying. Dye your hair if it makes you happy cause your own happiness should be more important to you than some random kids' opinions.


----------



## Beary (Jul 26, 2014)

Jawile said:


> regular pencils > mechanical pencils



You do realize that mechanical pencils save trees?


----------



## Jawile (Jul 26, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Pens> regular pencils



pens > regular pencils > mechanical pencils


----------



## unravel (Jul 26, 2014)

I wouldn't like to dye my hair because don't want hair damageI thought smart people deserve new stuff. better give something your parents in return... mechanical pencil... uhh yo domt have to buy that unless you are good at art (its very expensive)


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 26, 2014)

Mariah said:


> That certainly wasn't the case at my school. Everything was fresh.


I guess it's because a lot of schools in my area have a company running the cafeteria so they just make fried junk food that's fresh, but still bad for you, and a few healthy dishes made and sold by the hospitality department.


----------



## f11 (Jul 26, 2014)

Mechanical pencils>Pens>regular pencils."


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 26, 2014)

Beary said:


> You do realize that mechanical pencils save trees?



i always use them. i haven't touched a regular pencil in years.


----------



## Jawile (Jul 26, 2014)

Beary said:


> You do realize that mechanical pencils save trees?



yeah but why hassle with something as simple as a pencil (putting the graphite in, sometimes it doesn't work or shoves itself back in) and having to buy more graphite every two minutes when you can just use a regular one with no trouble


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 26, 2014)

Jawile said:


> regular pencils > mechanical pencils



Regular pencils feel terrible. It's so hard to find one that has a good eraser that actually erases attached to it. Mechanical pencils last longer. Only get some regular pencils if you have tests to take.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 26, 2014)

All this is about is what people will think, by the looks of it. So, let me just say that I think it's silly to care.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 26, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> Don't listen to these people. People make fun of others for any reason because that's just what people do and it's annoying. Dye your hair if it makes you happy cause your own happiness should be more important to you than some random kids' opinions.



Thank you! It makes me feel so much better about myself!


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 26, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I wouldn't like to dye my hair because don't want hair damageI thought smart people deserve new stuff. better give something your parents in return... mechanical pencil... uhh yo domt have to buy that unless you are good at art (its very expensive)


Are you joking? Mechanical pencils are far better than regular ones and they're like less than $10.


----------



## pillow bunny (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't really see the point of this thread. Isn't it common sense to buy pencils if you're going to school?
My school sells snacks and they literally buy new food every four months. The food stays out of the fridge for most of the time and it's usually stale. Also they sold popcorn once and like 3 of the bags had ants in them.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 26, 2014)

Mr. L said:


> Are you joking? Mechanical pencils are far better than regular ones and they're like less than $10.



i once bought 12 for $5.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 26, 2014)

Jawile said:


> yeah but why hassle with something as simple as a pencil (putting the graphite in, sometimes it doesn't work or shoves itself back in) and having to buy more graphite every two minutes when you can just use a regular one with no trouble



You have to sharpen half of the pencil away before you can even use a regular pencil. How convenient.


----------



## f11 (Jul 26, 2014)

^omg ew


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Beary said:


> You do realize that mechanical pencils save trees?


Ever run out of lead in the middle of class with a regular pencil? Yeah, me neither.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 26, 2014)

Bowie said:


> All this is about is what people will think, by the looks of it. So, let me just say that I think it's silly to care.



Yes! I honestly don't care, I have my friends backing me up~


----------



## Jawile (Jul 26, 2014)

cool




gross


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 26, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Ever run out of lead in the middle of class with a regular pencil? Yeah, me neither.



no. i buy lead refills for a very cheap price.


----------



## f11 (Jul 26, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Ever run out of lead in the middle of class with a regular pencil? Yeah, me neither.


nope never. Are you ever in the middle of test and you have to get up and use the loud pencil sharpener?


----------



## Beary (Jul 26, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Ever run out of lead in the middle of class with a regular pencil? Yeah, me neither.



Ever been stuck in a class where you are forced to use regular pencils, and they don't have a good sharpener?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 26, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Ever run out of lead in the middle of class with a regular pencil? Yeah, me neither.



ew just no. Like regular pencils break and thne you have to waste time sharpening them. and it's like putting lead in a mechanical pencil is easier than sharpening a regular pencil. Plus, the eraser thing and that a lot of the time you have to press like really hard with regular pencils cause most of thme are really sucky.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 26, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> nope never. Are you ever in the middle of test and you have to get up and use the loud pencil sharpener?


I use pens.


----------



## Beary (Jul 26, 2014)

Jawile said:


> cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have weird priorities


----------



## Bowie (Jul 26, 2014)

There should be a game thread where people are asked questions about pencils.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> Don't listen to these people. People make fun of others for any reason because that's just what people do and it's annoying.* Dye your hair if it makes you happy cause your own happiness should be more important to you than some random kids' opinions.*


That is a lot easier said than done, it's not that easy to follow that. Once again, no hate, just sayin.

While the first part is true, rainbow-dyed hair will make her a bigger of a target.


----------



## unravel (Jul 26, 2014)

Mr. L said:


> Are you joking? Mechanical pencils are far better than regular ones and they're like less than $10.



I ain't joking about this
ps im not from us


----------



## Beary (Jul 26, 2014)

*OKAY
HOW DID THIS TURN INTO A THREAD ABOUT PENCILS*


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 26, 2014)

are people talking about which pencil is better


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 26, 2014)

Jawile said:


> cool gross


Waste of a post. There are so many different kinds of mechanical pencils that are far better looking than regular pencils.


----------



## Jawile (Jul 26, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> ew just no. Like regular pencils break and thne you have to waste time sharpening them. and it's like putting lead in a mechanical pencil is easier than sharpening a regular pencil. Plus, the eraser thing and that a lot of the time you have to press like really hard with regular pencils cause most of thme are really sucky.



one time some kid snapped all my lead
so that's a problem with mechanical pencils, the lead snaps like that


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Beary said:


> Ever been stuck in a class where you are forced to use regular pencils, and they don't have a good sharpener?


I memorize which classrooms have good sharpeners.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 26, 2014)

Well LUckyPinch can get whatever writing utensil suits her. >:|


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 26, 2014)

RetroT said:


> are people talking about which pencil is better



Yes, pretty much. I have no idea either.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 26, 2014)

guys we should get back on topic


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 26, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> Well LUckyPinch can get whatever writing utensil suits her. >:|



That's mechanical pencils FTW!


----------



## Mariah (Jul 26, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> guys we should get back on topic



What else is there to talk about? We've been through hair dye, lunch, and pencils.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 26, 2014)

Jawile said:


> one time some kid snapped all my lead
> so that's a problem with mechanical pencils, the lead snaps like that



One time some kid snapped all my regular pencils
so that's a problem with regular pencils, the pencil just snaps like that.


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 26, 2014)

Jawile said:


> one time some kid snapped all my lead
> so that's a problem with mechanical pencils, the lead snaps like that


That's 100% your fault for letting some kid break your stuff. If you buy a proper mechanical pencil (not the cheap plastic 10 pack ones) and lead refills you should have 0 problems.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 26, 2014)

Mariah said:


> What else is there to talk about? We've been through hair dye, lunch, and pencils.



Considering that I asked what else I should get for school, why not start their?


----------



## Jawile (Jul 26, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> One time some kid snapped all my regular pencils
> so that's a problem with regular pencils, the pencil just snaps like that.



its easier to snap lead than to snap a pencil
someone's gotta have some sort of grudge against you to snap all of your pencils


----------



## Beary (Jul 26, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?206891-Mechanical-Pencils-or-Regular-Pencils
DEBATE THIS HERE


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 26, 2014)

guys trees are cut down to make regular pencils.


----------



## Nix (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm jumping into my third year of college. Wow. I still remember 8th grade. Man. I feel old now. x.x​


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 26, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> guys trees are cut down to make regular pencils.



Ever heard of tree farms?


----------



## Mariah (Jul 26, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Considering that I asked what else I should get for school, why not start their?



*There
I think you should buy a dictionary. But really, don't your teachers give you a syllabus on the first day of school that tells you what you'll need for the year?


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 26, 2014)

Jawile said:


> its easier to snap lead than to snap a pencil
> someone's gotta have some sort of grudge against you to snap all of your pencils


You've got to be pretty dumb to snap either. Take care of your things and you won't have to worry about them breaking.


----------



## unravel (Jul 26, 2014)

Okay do whatever you want pinch peopl will make of fun you if you dye your hair rainbow go ahead and listen to them and you know what I suggest you * talk to your mother about this and NOT THE FORUMS* who knows the first day of school people will make fun of you because people froom net are trolling.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 26, 2014)

Mariah said:


> *There
> I think you should buy a dictionary. But really, don't your teachers give you a syllabus on the first day of school that tells you what you'll need for the year?



Nope they "want to save paper"

- - - Post Merge - - -



ITookYourWaffles said:


> Okay do whatever you want pinch peopl will make of fun you if you dye your hair rainbow go ahead and listen to them and you know what I suggest you * talk to your mother about this and NOT THE FORUMS* who knows the first day of school people will make fun of you because people froom net are trolling.



Oh..


----------



## Mariah (Jul 26, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Nope they "want to save paper"



But you're buying notebooks. They at least tell you verbally, right?


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 26, 2014)

Mariah said:


> But you're buying notebooks. They at least tell you verbally, right?



Last year they did not.


----------



## Nix (Jul 26, 2014)

I wanted to dye my hair rainbow too actually (I love rainbows) and changed my mind. I'd say go for it if you're sure and can handle ridicule. 8th graders are mean, just saying. I personally will never dye my hair again though. I dyed it blonde and since my hair is dark brown it has to be bleached out to get blonde. Ruined my hair. It took me a few years to grow it all the way back out because my hair is so long. As for your backpack and such, it's unique. I don't think it's smart if you want it to look clean all year but it's unique. 

As for the people jumping out at you and saying things rudely that's totally uncalled for. If you don't like something, fine. No need to lose your manners because of rainbow hair or a backpack. My goodness.​


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 26, 2014)

Nix said:


> I wanted to dye my hair rainbow too actually (I love rainbows) and changed my mind. I'd say go for it if you're sure and can handle ridicule. 8th graders are mean, just saying. I personally will never dye my hair again though. I dyed it blonde and since my hair is dark brown it has to be bleached out to get blonde. Ruined my hair. It took me a few years to grow it all the way back out because my hair is so long. As for your backpack and such, it's unique. I don't think it's smart if you want it to look clean all year but it's unique.
> 
> As for the people jumping out at you and saying things rudely that's totally uncalled for. If you don't like something, fine. No need to lose your manners because of rainbow hair or a backpack. My goodness.​



My mom washes my backpack for me ^^ and thank you for saying that,


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 26, 2014)

this thread should be closed. who debates which kind of pencil is better?


----------



## Jawile (Jul 26, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> this thread should be closed. who debates which kind of pencil is better?



tbt, apparently


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 26, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> this thread should be closed. who debates which kind of pencil is better?



Why???? I still need advice oh my god! .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ryan88 said:


> this thread should be closed. who debates which kind of pencil is better?



Why???? I still need advice oh my god! .-.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 26, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> this thread should be closed. who debates which kind of pencil is better?



That debate is over man.


----------



## unravel (Jul 26, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Why???? I still need advice oh my god! .-.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



best way is to talk to your parents lage samoka nimo uie.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 26, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> That debate is over man.



no it's not. it has been moved to another thread. and luckypinch, state in the op that you don't want anyone saying rude things


----------



## ibelleS (Jul 26, 2014)

I admire your enthusiasm for 8th grade.


----------



## Nix (Jul 26, 2014)

Honestly, that should just be common knowledge Ryan. ​


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 26, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> no it's not. it has been moved to another thread. and luckypinch, state in the op that you don't want anyone saying rude things



I MEAN THATS COMMON SENCE

- - - Post Merge - - -



ibelleS said:


> I admire your enthusiasm for 8th grade.



Thank you.


----------



## Jawile (Jul 26, 2014)

hey i'm going into eight grade too
so yeah


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 26, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> no it's not. it has been moved to another thread. and luckypinch, state in the op that you don't want anyone saying rude things



Closing a now on-topic thread makes really no sense.

Anyway, Luckypinch, get a binder. It'll help you organize stuff much more easily.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 26, 2014)

it seems calmer now


----------



## Nix (Jul 26, 2014)

...and separators to add onto what Fire said. Binder + separator = organization. Organization = easier school year.​


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 26, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Closing a now on-topic thread makes really no sense.
> 
> Anyway, Luckypinch, get a binder. It'll help you organize stuff much more easily.



Ok thanks, adding it to my list. Have any size suggestions?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nix said:


> ...and separators to add onto what Fire said. Binder + separator = organization. Organization = easier school year.​



Ok thanks~ adding!


----------



## Nix (Jul 26, 2014)

If you ever plan on going to college, separators are mandatory. You need them or else you're going to fail cause there is a lot of stuff to organize. It's not a lot of work (as most people want you to think) though. It's just slightly more than high-school. It's the classes you have to take for your basic curriculum that suck. English class especially. I wrote an essay every other week. lol​


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Ok thanks, adding it to my list. Have any size suggestions?



2 or 3 inch. You may need two binders. Some teachers require an individual binder, in which case I'd go for less than 2.


----------



## London (Jul 26, 2014)

Nix said:


> I'm jumping into my third year of college. Wow. I still remember 8th grade. Man. I feel old now. x.x​



I'm in the same boat. Sometimes this whole forum makes me feel old 

@LuckyPinch, as long as you have some pens/pencils and paper to write on for the first day, I wouldn't worry so much. As Mariah said, your teachers should tell you if there's anything specific to get for the year. If they don't tell you, then ask? I understand you're excited to get everything organized, but it's not like you can't go back out to get some stuff that you missed. 
If I were you I'd just enjoy your last days of summer, because once you're back in school you'll be wishing you were still off, *trust me*


----------



## Nix (Jul 26, 2014)

Hahah well I'm glad someone understands.  20 year olds ftw!​


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 26, 2014)

londonfog said:


> I'm in the same boat. Sometimes this whole forum makes me feel old
> 
> @LuckyPinch, as long as you have some pens/pencils and paper to write on for the first day, I wouldn't worry so much. As Mariah said, your teachers should tell you if there's anything specific to get for the year. If they don't tell you, then ask? I understand you're excited to get everything organized, but it's not like you can't go back out to get some stuff that you missed.
> If I were you I'd just enjoy your last days of summer, because once you're back in school you'll be wishing you were still off, *trust me*



See I go to year round school, but they changed to traditional so I got all of my brakes {witch were 3 weeks every 9 weeks} and I got this long summer .-. So I am bored out of my mind! I wish I was in school right now, but yeah I guess your right, and I am adding paper to my list.


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 26, 2014)

Ahhh let's see, what do I remember from the eighth grade?
Oh. I didn't really get that much homework, so I didn't really study. That was a mistake. Although my marks were very high without studying, they started to go down a bit, especially in math. My best piece of advise would be to learn how to manage your time, and  take time to study even if you don't feel the need to. It'll build up later, and it's best to get used to it now. I hardly ever studied last year (10th grade) and now I'm having trouble getting my algebra skills up to where they need to be for the career I'm choosing. That being said, don't stress yourself out. *It's all about striking the perfect balance.*

Keeping a binder or two is very important, but it can be hard on your back if you always need to bring things home. To this day, I keep a separate sheet protector folder like this. I put all the papers I need to take home in it & get to school early so I can put them back in my binder. The one I linked you to is a bit better than mine; unlike mine, it has multiple compartments, so it should be easier to keep organized.

I don't know about the education system where you are, but high school starts in the eighth grade here.


----------



## Nix (Jul 26, 2014)

I personally don't agree with studying. I've tried but the only way I can really remember anything is staying up the night of the test going over my notes. I highlight headers of a new topic and important areas in-class that the teacher tells us to make note of or that I feel are personally important.​


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 26, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> Ahhh let's see, what do I remember from the eighth grade?
> Oh. I didn't really get that much homework, so I didn't really study. That was a mistake. Although my marks were very high without studying, they started to go down a bit, especially in math. My best piece of advise would be to learn how to manage your time, and  take time to study even if you don't feel the need to. It'll build up later, and it's best to get used to it now. I hardly ever studied last year (10th grade) and know I'm having trouble getting my algebra skills up to where they need to be for the career I'm choosing. That being said, don't stress yourself out. *It's all about striking the perfect balance.*
> 
> Keeping a binder or two is very important, but it can be hard on your back if you always need to bring things home. To this day, I keep a separate sheet protector folder like this. I put all the papers I need to take home in it & get to school early so I can put them back in my binder. The one I linked you to is a bit better than mine; unlike mine, it has multiple compartments, so it should be easier to keep organized.
> ...



I live in nc so I am still in middle, I will be doing that binder thing, it looks great.


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 26, 2014)

When I do study, I just make study guides ^^; I basically just pick out key terms & concepts and define/explain them. Usually the act of this alone is enough to get me a good grade. I also give copies to my friends since they briefly summarize the chapters  Oh, Cue cards are really great too  Just remember to have fun. You're still young & don't have to worry about university.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 26, 2014)

If you're getting a binder make sure you get a few folders, too, and highlighters for notes. Also, use pens!


----------



## Improv (Jul 26, 2014)

If you're getting binders to be organized, I strongly suggest getting separate binders for each subject.


----------



## Adventure9 (Jul 26, 2014)

I like your backpack  It's cool that your school allows dyed hair. My school does not allow unnatural hair colors ;-; The most you can go is red. Dark red. If your hair was colored, you had to wear a wig over it. (And at least 3 people actually did xD)


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm entering my 4th year of college, so 8th grade feels like it never happened wow. before college though, I'd go out and buy a new 1 inch binder every year and dividers. I liked those dividers with pockets because you can place those stray handouts in them for safe keeping. now, though, I just buy one massive notebook and that's all I need. I also remember loving mechanical pencils, but now I just use pens. 

honestly, I think it's cool that you're packing your lunch. I would always buy junk food for lunch in 8th grade, like cup of noodles, or Cheetos, and the cafeteria food wasn't even memorable. Oh and, if you want to dye your hair, I don't see the problem. if you understand the possible consequences of people's pety little comments, it's your body. do what you want with it lol as long as your parents are cool with it.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 26, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> I'm entering my 4th year of college, so 8th grade feels like it never happened wow. before college though, I'd go out and buy a new 1 inch binder every year and dividers. I liked those dividers with pockets because you can place those stray handouts in them for safe keeping. now, though, I just buy one massive notebook and that's all I need. I also remember loving mechanical pencils, but now I just use pens.
> 
> honestly, I think it's cool that you're packing your lunch. I would always buy junk food for lunch in 8th grade, like cup of noodles, or Cheetos, and the cafeteria food wasn't even memorable. Oh and, if you want to dye your hair, I don't see the problem. if you understand the possible consequences of people's pety little comments, it's your body. do what you want with it lol as long as your parents are cool with it.


Thank you!  I plan on getting a binder along with pens. Thanks for the kind words and help


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 26, 2014)

im glad ur so excited 

tbh im not excited or ready for 10th grade at all and I can feel the dread setting in, I do not want to school

god, im going to 10th grade. I dont feel like a 10th grader, still feel like I should be in 8th

gl in 8th grade lucky, I hope u have fun this year! 8th grade was a good year. 9th grade was better for some reasons and worse for others so idrk about 9th, I guess it depends. I never study/cram study and im an A&B student, usually with only 1 or 2 Bs? but I also dont listen in class, or read the chapter completely, etc just, im a bad student dont follow my footsteps. I only got good grades bc I actually did my homework, even if I flopped a lot of tests my homework grades kept me at a B. my tip: do your homework RIGHT when you get home. your brain is still in school mode, you havent distracted yourself with anything yet, its just so much faster and easier that way

as for your lunchbox and your hair, idk why having a lunchbox would be an issue to anyone? over here more kids buy lunch, but an even handful still pack their lunch, including me. and do what you want with your hair! idk what style of "rainbow" you mean, like if you just make random streaks the colors it looks muddy, I think it looks best as an even fade- in pastel, at least. imo 3 colors should be the max in hair colors but if you do rainbow the right way it can look pretty good, so I say go for it! its fun to experiment with **** like that

im considering dyeing my hair lavender in the middle unshaved portion and keeping the shaved sides my natural brown, idk if i could pull that off tho o;


----------



## cIementine (Jul 26, 2014)

*To everyone being horrible about Lucky's hair or backpack, she can do what she wants.
And she doesn't need some negative douchebags telling her otherwise.

Back on topic, I think you should make sure you have a calculator, compass, protractor, and basic stationery. 
I got a phone call home for not bringing a calculator once so better safe than sorry!

Also a ball-point pen of a different colour (red, green, etc) since some teachers make you peer mark.

Also, get some sandwich bags. They keep sandwiches fresh inside containers. They do wonders!

Hope you enjoy 8th grade ^u^*


----------



## Mariah (Jul 26, 2014)

Marie said:


> compass, protractor



Why would you possibly need this?


----------



## cIementine (Jul 26, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Why would you possibly need this?



*compass - drawing circles

protractor - measuring angles

they're essential equipment at my school.*


----------



## Mariah (Jul 26, 2014)

Marie said:


> *compass - drawing circles
> 
> protractor - measuring angles
> 
> they're essential equipment at my school.*


I've used those things like once in elementary school.


----------



## cIementine (Jul 26, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I've used those things like once in elementary school.



*well, good for you *


----------



## Saylor (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't know about your school, Luckypinch, but in mine we got a long list of stuff to buy that we never used. I'm guessing your teachers will provide most of what you need. You probably don't need to get anything like markers or protractors or things like that, but I'd just wait until your first day to see what your teachers say you'll need. Have fun in 8th grade! I'm not too far from it but I'd love to be able to go back to junior high.


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 26, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I've used those things like once in elementary school.



our teacher told us to buy them, I did, I never used them

by the end of the year the average student has like a whole bag of **** they were told to buy but ended up never using


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 26, 2014)

I'd rather forget all of middle school please and thank you. I'm just going part time this semester to college. I still haven't picked my classes. Or went to the financial aid office.

I don't use a backpack because I live close enough to run home and grab stuff. I also don't pack food, even when I lived farther away. I just spent all day not eating. Not a good habit. My school supplies are never cute, just the 99 cent stuff or my laptop if I don't get bad professors because apparently community college is high school all over again.

As for hair, rainbow is terrible upkeep. Unnatural colors bleed a lot when washed, and with rainbow the dark colors will fall into the light colors and muddle them. So you have to be very careful. Unnatural colors fade quickly, too. It looks good at first unless you constantly do it, in which case you will kill your hair.


----------



## Nkosazana (Jul 26, 2014)

Oooh that bag is pretty! :O 
I'd say just buy pens and pencils and stuff you might need.
I hated school and I have no memory of highschool before year nine o.e
And make sure you add purple to your rainbow hair!!!


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jul 26, 2014)

You mean to say that your school doesn't have a long list of required supplies?

  Buy white out and don't use composition, those are hard to put up to cover test answers and there's hardly any space to write in them.


----------



## acnlMadeleine (Jul 26, 2014)

The pictures arent loading for me and I really want to see them ;( But what really helped me was a notebook that you could tear papers out of when you are done writing in them. I think it is easier because you have everything in one place and you dont have to pull out a bunch of things and you dont have a bunch of lose papers. But some teachers might not want you to have it because if you dont pull it out of the perforated side it can make a mess but you just have to make sure you pull it out on the perforated line.


----------



## Ashtot (Jul 26, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I don't normally like hair that is dyed rainbow, but maybe it'll work for you. You still bring a lunchbox to school? Good for you! Saving money is always a good idea and home lunches are probably more healthy!



Fixed this for you! <3


----------



## Mariah (Jul 26, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> Fixed this for you! <3



No, that is definitely not what I would've said.


----------



## Ashtot (Jul 26, 2014)

Mariah said:


> No, that is definitely not what I would've said.



I never said you would've said it. It's just what you should have said. <3


----------



## Mariah (Jul 26, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> I never said you would've said it. It's just what you should have said. <3


You think I should've been sarcastic instead of honest?


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 26, 2014)

This thread is a mess. Can we not focus on Mariah's opinions before this gets locked?


----------



## acnlMadeleine (Jul 26, 2014)

yeah if you are mad at mariah just pm it instead of saying something here. thats what i did


----------



## Mariah (Jul 26, 2014)

acnlMadeleine said:


> yeah if you are mad at mariah just pm it instead of saying something here. thats what i did


I haven't even acknowledged you this entire thread.

- - - Post Merge - - -



exoticwhitebread said:


> This thread is a mess. Can we not focus on Mariah's opinions before this gets locked?



Lots of other people on this thread had the same opinions as I did and I don't see them being called out.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 26, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I haven't even acknowledged you this entire thread.Lots of other people on this thread had the same opinions as I did and I don't see them being called out.


That's because people have beef with you. They don't like your delivery. People tend to be sensitive here. But this isn't a topic for this thread unless we want it to get locked.

- - - Post Merge - - -

OP where'd you get the backpack? I've been seeing those specialty shops for backpacks popping up. Are they popular now or something?

I sound like an old person asking what the kids are into these days.


----------



## Nkosazana (Jul 26, 2014)

exoticwhitebread said:


> OP where'd you get the backpack? I've been seeing those specialty shops for backpacks popping up. Are they popular now or something?
> 
> I sound like an old person asking what the kids are into these days.



I wanna know where that bags from too!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 26, 2014)

exoticwhitebread said:


> OP where'd you get the backpack? I've been seeing those specialty shops for backpacks popping up. Are they popular now or something?
> 
> I sound like an old person asking what the kids are into these days.



I don't know if this is where lucky got her bag, but it looks like a Vera Bradley style to me. They make a lot of purses and bags.


----------



## acnlMadeleine (Jul 26, 2014)

Do you have any worries about eighth grade?


----------



## Zulehan (Jul 26, 2014)

That is the most floral school set I have ever seen. I have not seen such an eye-catching backpack since Steven Universe revealed the hamburger backpack.


----------



## rubyy (Jul 26, 2014)

i'm so glad to see you're all organised and ready so early into the holidays  most people leave it last minute (me ahahahahaha)

anyway i think the pastel hair would suit you, you've already got a light tone hair colour haven't you? so you don't really have to worry about bleaching your hair beforehand.
are you going to dye your whole hair rainbow? like
http://blogimg.goo.ne.jp/user_image/13/54/5a89fd578379968770022f472a78a01f.jpg (sehun's so good looking ugh)
or streaks like
http://pbs.twimg.com/media/A_xNkhbCQAEbOUz.jpg:large (hyoyeon) (sorry kpop has literally taken over my life)

anyway
i'll tell you what you really need


gum, headphones, phone charger.


----------



## Capella (Jul 26, 2014)

what has happened here

aww I think your stuffs really cute and I wish you good luck


----------



## Zulehan (Jul 26, 2014)

They better be matching floral design headphones, or I will be sad.


----------



## Geoni (Jul 26, 2014)

Don't bring gum to the eighth grade when I did that everyone flocked to me like I was throwing bread crumbs to pigeons.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 26, 2014)

Dad said:


> Don't bring gum to the eighth grade when I did that everyone flocked to me like I was throwing bread crumbs to pigeons.



Pigeons. Huehuehyehyehyehyehuehuehuehue


----------



## Lolitia (Jul 26, 2014)

I love the color of the backpack! It really pops out! I would recommend getting a pencil case, mechanical pencils (Regular ones are fine), possibly a Binder? These are all optional though c:


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 26, 2014)

It is Vera Bradley, I got it from the exchange on base. Not ever 13 year old gets to have a 100$ book bag lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolitia said:


> I love the color of the backpack! It really pops out! I would recommend getting a pencil case, mechanical pencils (Regular ones are fine), possibly a Binder? These are all optional though c:



Yeah I am :3 Pencil case I am going to start looking~

- - - Post Merge - - -



acnlMadeleine said:


> Do you have any worries about eighth grade?



Nope its the same kids I have grown up with.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zulehan said:


> That is the most floral school set I have ever seen. I have not seen such an eye-catching backpack since Steven Universe revealed the hamburger backpack.



ah thank you 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rubyy said:


> i'm so glad to see you're all organised and ready so early into the holidays  most people leave it last minute (me ahahahahaha)
> 
> anyway i think the pastel hair would suit you, you've already got a light tone hair colour haven't you? so you don't really have to worry about bleaching your hair beforehand.
> are you going to dye your whole hair rainbow? like
> ...



also its the streaks.  I have beets if they count as head phones? I use them as an necklace.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zulehan said:


> They better be matching floral design headphones, or I will be sad.


No Just boring neon yellow ones


----------



## Zulehan (Jul 26, 2014)

> is sad 

https://www.etsy.com/market/floral_pencil_case


----------



## rubyy (Jul 26, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> also its the streaks.  I have beets if they count as head phones? I use them as an necklace.




that's great, wow i wish i could go back to the days when i was excited for school

...
...


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 26, 2014)

Zulehan said:


> > is sad
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/market/floral_pencil_case



 But omg! Gotta get my mum to buy one!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rubyy said:


> that's great, wow i wish i could go back to the days when i was excited for school
> 
> ...
> ...


 I am so sorry!


----------



## rubyy (Jul 26, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I am so sorry!



it's fine, if you do dye your hair, make sure to show me us


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 26, 2014)

Rubyy said:


> it's fine, if you do dye your hair, make sure to show me us



I will


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 26, 2014)

Congrats! 8th grade was probably my last decent year. I'm the opposite of you and I'm dreading going back to school.. I'm going into my junior year of high school (so by the time you're a freshmen I'll be a senior lol) and I'm having extreme anxiety about going back and see people I hate. And I have a lot of classes/teachers I had in 9th grade (and I remebered in 10th grade I was so happy I didn't have them) that I have now and it sucks. -_- It's suprising how many layed-back teachers we have at my school.

I'm sorry to sound like a bummer. Make sure to do well and pass your classes and good luck!


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 26, 2014)

thatawkwardkid said:


> Congrats! 8th grade was probably my last decent year. I'm the opposite of you and I'm dreading going back to school.. I'm going into my junior year of high school (so by the time you're a freshmen I'll be a senior lol) and I'm having extreme anxiety about going back and see people I hate. And I have a lot of classes/teachers I had in 9th grade (and I remebered in 10th grade I was so happy I didn't have them) that I have now and it sucks. -_- It's suprising how many layed-back teachers we have at my school.
> 
> I'm sorry to sound like a bummer. Make sure to do well and pass your classes and good luck!


Thank you!


----------



## Cudon (Jul 26, 2014)

This thread reminds me of the fact that my schools starting in roughly 2 weeks and I have only bought a pencil case. Ugghh

Also this is my opinion on dying your hair. Remember that having to redye your hair every week is annoying, I've been dyeing mine  natural red for about 2 years yet I'm still not used to dyeing it every month. Also you might give people the wrong idea of who you are considering that emos/scenes/outcasts are known to dye their hair special.

As for items for school everything I'd say has been mentioned. You can buy somekinda special pencils to draw or something.


----------



## Chris (Jul 26, 2014)

For the record, there is absolutely _nothing_ wrong with this topic. So please don't hassle the OP, ta - continue to do so and you may receive a warning. If she's excited for school then let her be - I'm always excited about going back and I'm about to go into my third year of university. And, no, before you say anything I get on just fine with my classmates thank you very much.  

Remember to pick up lots of notebooks (if they don't provide jotters), pens/pencils, binders and separators. Although, I'd suggest that if you need binders for a topic then instead of dragging them back and forth each day buy a smaller plastic wallet to transfer work. It's so much easier on your back that way unless your teachers specifically say you must bring your folder in.  There's no point in bringing everything in everyday unless required.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 26, 2014)

Tina said:


> For the record, there is absolutely _nothing_ wrong with this topic. So please don't hassle the OP, ta - continue to do so and you may receive a warning. If she's excited for school then let her be - I'm always excited about going back and I'm about to go into my third year of university. And, no, before you say anything I get on just fine with my classmates thank you very much.
> 
> Remember to pick up lots of notebooks (if they don't provide jotters), pens/pencils, binders and separators. Although, I'd suggest that if you need binders for a topic then instead of dragging them back and forth each day buy a smaller plastic wallet to transfer work. It's so much easier on your back that way unless your teachers specifically say you must bring your folder in.  There's no point in bringing everything in everyday unless required.



Ah thanks Tina!


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 27, 2014)

Wow. So many colors. Or maybe my tomboyishness is getting to me and making me forget my gender. Aye, whatever. 

I'm going into 9th, so I know darn well how long back-to-school novelty lasts. And let me remind you that you're not going to care about all the fancy, cutesy stuff about halfway through the year, since by then it'll all be dirty or broken. And you ought to buy at least twice the number of pencils/pens you need since I'm gonna bet most will be lost or stolen by the halfway mark too.

Have fun, good luck, and I hope you get a better understanding on math than I did.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 27, 2014)

ChooChooMuffin said:


> Wow. So many colors. Or maybe my tomboyishness is getting to me and making me forget my gender. Aye, whatever.
> 
> I'm going into 9th, so I know darn well how long back-to-school novelty lasts. And let me remind you that you're not going to care about all the fancy, cutesy stuff about halfway through the year, since by then it'll all be dirty or broken. And you ought to buy at least twice the number of pencils/pens you need since I'm gonna bet most will be lost or stolen by the halfway mark too.
> 
> Have fun, good luck, and I hope you get a better understanding on math than I did.



Math is my "week" subject.


----------



## Beary (Jul 27, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Math is my "week" subject.



Do you mean week, or weak?
sorryjustcuriousdon'tkillme


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 27, 2014)

Beary said:


> Do you mean week, or weak?
> sorryjustcuriousdon'tkillme



Weak.


----------



## Beary (Jul 27, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Weak.



Ah, I sadly cannot relate to that. I've been pretty strong in math my entire life. ;u;
I hope you improve, though! Everyone gets better.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 27, 2014)

1. If you dye your hair in rainbow colors, you will be judged by everyone around you. Don't dye your hair unless you have a large amount of self esteem. Only you and you alone can make this choice. 
2. Your backpack is awesome. 
3. Matching lunchbox? Awesome.
4. Composition notebooks? Awesome.
5. Lunch containers? Great.

Not sure what curriculum you do in 8th grade where you live, but I advise protractors, compasses, mech-pencils, calculator, and lot's of sheets of paper for note taking and all the like. 

On a side note: Glad you're excited about going back to school. 8th grade was one of my better years of middle-school. Heh.


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 27, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Math is my "week" subject.



That's okay. Math is my weak subject, too. We've all got a subject that we're terrible at. :c
Also, I like your backpack. I think It's cute. uvu


----------



## epona (Jul 27, 2014)

Dye your hair rainbow! I did it for years and it looked fine. Best to experiment when you're as young as you are anyway. I'd buy some stationery (I love stationery and can spend hours looking at pens oops)
Sorry I can't help more, I'm not american so idk what you do I'm 8th grade lol
Good luck! It's nice to see people so enthusiastic about school


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jul 27, 2014)

Yo. Eight grade was one of my better years. I'm going into my sophomore year of high school, so I'm pretty excited about that. (Jk. Lol. Not really.)

Eight grade: binders, notebooks, loose-leaf paper, pens/mechanical pencils/lead/erasers, and note cards to help you study!

Good luck!


----------



## Hyasynth (Jul 27, 2014)

I feel like your bag and school supplies are colorful enough to speak for you without you having to go and dye your hair. Your hair will probably clash with your bag and you'll look like a try-hard. colorful bag + colorful hair = absolute disaster, and that's not even factoring in colorful clothes.

Regardless of what you end up doing, constant use of hair dye will destroy your hair so I urge you to use products for color-treated hair if you aren't already. Deep conditioning treatments (natural or store bought) are important, and I would recommend using a sulfate-free shampoo.

Also, a studying tip I learned the hard way: Take copious notes, but do NOT study them the day before. Start a week early, break it all up into manageable chunks day-by-day, and take it easy the day before. Always get a good night's sleep and eat a filling breakfast the day of the test.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 27, 2014)

Melissa-Crossing said:


> Yo. Eight grade was one of my better years. I'm going into my sophomore year of high school, so I'm pretty excited about that. (Jk. Lol. Not really.)
> 
> Eight grade: binders, notebooks, loose-leaf paper, pens/mechanical pencils/lead/erasers, and note cards to help you study!
> 
> Good luck!



Note cards  Ook adding thanks!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyasynth said:


> I feel like your bag and school supplies are colorful enough to speak for you without you having to go and dye your hair. Your hair will probably clash with your bag and you'll look like a try-hard. colorful bag + colorful hair = absolute disaster, and that's not even factoring in colorful clothes.
> 
> Regardless of what you end up doing, constant use of hair dye will destroy your hair so I urge you to use products for color-treated hair if you aren't already. Deep conditioning treatments (natural or store bought) are important, and I would recommend using a sulfate-free shampoo.
> 
> Also, a studying tip I learned the hard way: Take copious notes, but do NOT study them the day before. Start a week early, break it all up into manageable chunks day-by-day, and take it easy the day before. Always get a good night's sleep and eat a filling breakfast the day of the test.


OMG clashing that's would be super bad!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 27, 2014)

Omg I'm about to graduate university, my friend and I were just talking about how we would kill for a day off of work to stay at home and play Mario Kart on the Wii like we used to.

Whatever choice you make, make sure you make the best of your younger years!! I know I'm still young, but it's not all fun when you have to work  Enjoy it!


----------



## Celestefey (Jul 27, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> OMG clashing that's would be super bad!



Well, I don't really think it would clash TOO much (you could just dye your hair just one colour like a pink or a blue rather than just loads of different colours, as that wouldn't clash as much), but maybe that's just my opinion, because I love it when people dye their hair random and weird colours: It looks cool, in my opinion.  I mean that's probably an unpopular opinion, but idk, I just think it's really cool how people choose not to blend in with the crowd and stand out and be unique. I mean... You obviously want to make good impressions for all of your new classmates and stuff, and I could go on about all different points, but the main thing you need to do is be yourself.  If people can't appreciate that, then they must live a pretty sad life. You do what makes you happy, don't worry about what other people think. ^^ I think when you're a bit older, people will admire that a lot more than just blending in and following the crowd.  I've always kind of done my own thing and I actually had a boy in my class say to me one day "I really like how you choose to do your own thing, it makes you a very unique person (and obviously he meant it in a nice way)", so do what makes you happiest because ultimately, that's going to make your life a lot more easy. 

(Though I do ask... Does your high school allow you to have unnatural hair colours? I know here in England that a lot of schools only let you dye your hair natural colours, so I was just wondering if it's different in America. But seriously, best of luck in your first year of high school! ^^)


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 27, 2014)

Yes it's diff, I am still in middle school here!


----------



## MayorErin (Jul 27, 2014)

Zulehan said:


> That is the most floral school set I have ever seen. I have not seen such an eye-catching backpack since Steven Universe revealed the hamburger backpack.





Cheeseburger Backpack, Cheeseburger Backpack!

alsoooo good luck! 8 grade was pretty cool. i used a vera bradley lunch box for awhile, but it turned into a hassle. anyways, do what you want and don't have any regrets. ftw do rad ****


----------



## CR33P (Jul 27, 2014)

i'm going to 8th grade too, but i'm NOT DYING MY HAIR ANY COLOR.

seriously though, reconsider dying your hair. you will be made fun of, no doubt. you could probably see why...

- - - Post Merge - - -



ITookYourWaffles said:


> keep it civil guys or I will ask the mods to close the thread



ew so you're that kind of person


----------



## Mariah (Jul 27, 2014)

CR33P said:


> i'm going to 8th grade too, but i'm NOT DYING MY HAIR ANY COLOR.
> 
> seriously though, reconsider dying your hair. you will be made fun of, no doubt. you could probably see why...



Yeah, I use to post a ton of kids I knew that dyed their hair strangely to website that made fun of scene kids.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 27, 2014)

oh and btw you could get a few extensions maybe depending on your hair color, that'll look better


----------



## Improv (Jul 27, 2014)

If they can handle some snarky comments then I don't see why they shouldn't. It's their choice & if they like it, then they should go for it.

I personally wouldn't because I think it would look weird & hair dye was banned in my middle school.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 27, 2014)

Going into 8th grade too B^)) I am nowhere near ready tho I'm slacking on my summer homework which is "optional" but its expected that you do it

 Maybe some pencils (I prefer mechanical), erasers, index cards, A NICE BIG BINDER (+ binder dividers), a personal agenda if your school doesn't provide and calculator if you don't have one?

math is my weak subject too lol how the hell did i get in honors


----------



## ellemacc (Jul 27, 2014)

Get Ticonderoga pencils. Their erasers won't snap when you try to use them and the lead actually sharpens. If someone asks for a pencil, give them one and they will love you and be forever in your debt. 10/10


----------



## Fia (Jul 27, 2014)

Hope your hair turns out nice c: are those Vera Bradley's?  
The only other things I think you should get are pencils and stuff like that if you don't have them already, and clothes. Have fun in school~


----------



## ellemacc (Jul 27, 2014)

Don't kick around 6th graders, because in another year, you'll be back on the bottom of the food chain.


----------

